# NATURAL FET PROTOCOL



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

After a failed IVF+ICSI  and 1x BFN natural FET, I'd like to hear your opinion regarding the natural FET protocol. 
I didn't have any HCG injection and it was completely natural FET, as I do have a 28-30 days normal cycle. So, that was my journey:
Day 1 -11/08 -  period 
Day 12 - 22/08 - scan and follicles were still small
Day 16 - 24/08 - positive ovulation digital test
Day 21 - 31/08 -FET day
After 2WW, on 14/09, BFN blood HCG test

In this case, the clinic doesn't prescribe progesterone but I requested and the Dr said that I should only start in the evening after the FET. I now that at the Lister Hospital in London, if you go for natural FET, progesterone only starts 3 days after the FET.

Does anyone get a BFP with a similar protocol?

When did you start the progesterone?

I'm now on my day 1 of my next cycle and will have another goal immediately. 

Big hug,

PalmTree


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi PalmTree,

Sorry I can't really help much, as I had the same as you more or less.

After first failed ICSI I had a natural FET, and time wise it was similar to you. I started progestrone injections the same day, and unfortunatly we got a BFN too. Hope to have another go this month.

Good luck


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi bbeauty,

I visited another fertility Dr and she said that I should try without any drugs, like my Dr suggested. So, I'm really don't know what to do?

I will have my 1st scan on the 1st October and will again discuss about the progesterone.

Good luck!


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Palm Tree, hang in there, I have every confidence in natural FET

I had a failed ivf cycle , then went for natural fet, progesterone pessaries, made me a tad highly strung lets say and I didn't feel me down regulating was good for bfps as I down regged really well. 

Well I had one scan on day 11 (supposed to have been cd, and they found a 20mm folicle! ready to pop, got start of lh surge that pm! and then same the next day, so we went with the later day and one week later (would have been this week) I was having transfer , but sadley the blastocyst did not survive defrost, it was the only one we had.   

I am  not sure if we will try again as money is all out!  but I still think and felt at the time that natural was the way to go, your body should do it all, without being confused by drugs.

My clinic in oxford, had recently finished a trial comparing natural v medicated, they are still writing the info up for publishing, but early reviews have said there seems to be no difference in results, so I guess if you ovulate yourself anyway each month, you have regular and consistent cycles.  It was much calmer, no drugs and so I was happier, far more confident this was going to work.

Good luck


----------

